# Hello Spammers.



## stampede

You know who you are.  If you support either Trump or Hillary and defend that position, you are a spammer.        If you either support or deny human caused global warming and defend that position, you are a spammer.  But I guess that the only way to get away with "spamming" is to avoid talking about the root cause of any problem.  But I will do so.  And cause all you sheeple to stampede.  Only the mods can protect you from the truth here.  Which I have no doubt they will do.  With that being the case, what are you even doing here.


----------



## Ozone

make america great again


----------



## Pumpkin Row

_... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._


----------



## Zander

Great!! Just what the board needs.....another weirdo. 

We simply don't have enough of those!


----------



## stampede

I wil


Pumpkin Row said:


> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._


  l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

stampede said:


> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> 
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
Click to expand...

_It doesn't make me feel. I highly doubt the staff will have you banned unless you break rules, though the way you're talking will probably tempt them._


----------



## stampede

Ozone said:


> make america great again



  Make America great again?  YOU are probably one of the people who helped make it un-great.  Also, Albert Einstein once basically said that the solution to a problem can't be found by the same mind that created that problem.  You might be interested is seeing what Aristotle said about such things.


----------



## stampede

Zander said:


> Great!! Just what the board needs.....another weirdo.
> 
> We simply don't have enough of those!



  Does that mean you disagree with something I said?  Also, to an insane person, it is those who ARE sane that they consider to be insane.


----------



## MaryL

I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.


----------



## stampede

Pumpkin Row said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> 
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _It doesn't make me feel. I highly doubt the staff will have you banned unless you break rules, though the way you're talking will probably tempt them._
Click to expand...


  Speaking the truth is breaking about every rule I ever heard of.  Take a look at what Samuel Clemens had to say.


----------



## Zander

stampede said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great!! Just what the board needs.....another weirdo.
> 
> We simply don't have enough of those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something I said?  Also, to an insane person, it is those who ARE sane that they consider to be insane.
Click to expand...


Good luck with that....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

stampede said:


> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> 
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
Click to expand...


You're not off to the best of starts are you?


----------



## stampede

MaryL said:


> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.



  Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

stampede said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
Click to expand...

_Who would you vote for, then?_


----------



## stampede

MaryL said:


> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.



  Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.


Lucy Hamilton said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> 
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
Click to expand...


  Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?


----------



## hjmick

stampede said:


> You know who you are.  If you support either Trump or Hillary and defend that position, you are a spammer.        If you either support or deny human caused global warming and defend that position, you are a spammer.  But I guess that the only way to get away with "spamming" is to avoid talking about the root cause of any problem.  But I will do so.  And cause all you sheeple to stampede.  Only the mods can protect you from the truth here.  Which I have no doubt they will do.  With that being the case, what are you even doing here.




This what an entrée post looks like right before the author falls on his or her face and implodes, never living up to his or her self-glossing and the delusion that they are smarter than everyone else...


You are dismissed out of hand...


----------



## Ridgerunner

*   Make Spam Great Again...

*


----------



## stampede

Pumpkin Row said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
Click to expand...


  Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.


----------



## MaryL

Pumpkin Row said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
Click to expand...

Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?


----------



## Pumpkin Row

stampede said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
Click to expand...

_A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_


----------



## Pumpkin Row

MaryL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
Click to expand...

_The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _


----------



## stampede

hjmick said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know who you are.  If you support either Trump or Hillary and defend that position, you are a spammer.        If you either support or deny human caused global warming and defend that position, you are a spammer.  But I guess that the only way to get away with "spamming" is to avoid talking about the root cause of any problem.  But I will do so.  And cause all you sheeple to stampede.  Only the mods can protect you from the truth here.  Which I have no doubt they will do.  With that being the case, what are you even doing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This what an entrée post looks like right before the author falls on his or her face and implodes, never living up to his or her self-glossing and the delusion that they are smarter than everyone else...
> 
> 
> You are dismissed out of hand...
Click to expand...


  If I gave you what you seem to be looking for, I would be banned out of hand.  I know because it has happened at other forums.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

stampede said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
Click to expand...


Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?


----------



## Ringel05

Oh look, another addition to the psychward. 

When was the last time you washed your socks.........?


----------



## MaryL

Pumpkin Row said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
Click to expand...

Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?
Click to expand...


From my reading of the American Presidential Election candidates, the best candidate is Gary Johnson, but he's not got a snowball's chance of winning the election.

America is going to get either The Donald or Hillary.


----------



## stampede

MaryL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
Click to expand...


  Most people are brainwashed into believing that if somebody has more money than you, they are better than you.  Until that changes, don't expect anything different in how people are elected.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

MaryL said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?
Click to expand...

_Not "much" better, but there are certainly better picks. Like... everyone but Hillary._


----------



## stampede

Pumpkin Row said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
Click to expand...


  Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.


----------



## TNHarley

stampede said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.
Click to expand...

Why did you support trump?


----------



## stampede

Lucy Hamilton said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?
Click to expand...


  Perhaps you would have preferred it if I started out by telling lies.  But i don't do that.  Or maybe you would have preferred it if I talked about things that don't matter.  But if I was forced to do that, I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## stampede

Ringel05 said:


> Oh look, another addition to the psychward.
> 
> When was the last time you washed your socks.........?



  Did I say something in my introduction thread that you disagree with?  Or am I just like a new frisbee to a dog to you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

stampede said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _... Riveting. Welcome to USMB._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would have preferred it if I started out by telling lies.  But i don't do that.  Or maybe you would have preferred it if I talked about things that don't matter.  But if I was forced to do that, I wouldn't even bother.
Click to expand...


You could have just posted your stuff without calling everyone Spammers. We don't have that many Spammers, except that MegaBot one, but it's not posted for days and days, it must have had a malfunction and is now somewhere adrift in the Ether.


----------



## Ringel05

stampede said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another addition to the psychward.
> 
> When was the last time you washed your socks.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something in my introduction thread that you disagree with?  Or am I just like a new frisbee to a dog to you.
Click to expand...

Just another addition to the online insane asylum called the USMB........  Looks like you'll fit right in.  Hope you brought your own straight jacket.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

TNHarley said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you support trump?
Click to expand...

_I'm more curious as to why anyone would support the Green Party, at all, ever. You'd have to get pretty high first._


----------



## stampede

Lucy Hamilton said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my reading of the American Presidential Election candidates, the best candidate is Gary Johnson, but he's not got a snowball's chance of winning the election.
> 
> America is going to get either The Donald or Hillary.
Click to expand...


  Let's hope it is Trump.  And he flops again and deports all the illegals.  Then maybe we can get universal health care like the rest of the civilized world.  Instead of having such a thing be even more of a draw to overpopulating third world lowlife illegals who hate gringos.  Though another draw will be the amnesty Hillary is planning on handing out to millions of them.  Which will make universal health care even less likely.


----------



## stampede

TNHarley said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you support trump?
Click to expand...


  I had many reasons.  Most of which telling you would likely get me banned.


----------



## TNHarley

stampede said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> 
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my reading of the American Presidential Election candidates, the best candidate is Gary Johnson, but he's not got a snowball's chance of winning the election.
> 
> America is going to get either The Donald or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope it is Trump.  And he flops again and deports all the illegals.  Then maybe we can get universal health care like the rest of the civilized world.  Instead of having such a thing be even more of a draw to overpopulating third world lowlife illegals who hate gringos.  Though another draw will be the amnesty Hillary is planning on handing out to millions of them.  Which will make universal health care even less likely.
Click to expand...

Look at the spammer defending his position on trump


----------



## stampede

Lucy Hamilton said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wil
> l likely be accused of spamming.  Then it will be an un-riveting goodbye. Which seeing how I do nothing any different than any of the rest of you, is pretty disgusting.  How does that make you feel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would have preferred it if I started out by telling lies.  But i don't do that.  Or maybe you would have preferred it if I talked about things that don't matter.  But if I was forced to do that, I wouldn't even bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have just posted your stuff without calling everyone Spammers. We don't have that many Spammers, except that MegaBot one, but it's not posted for days and days, it must have had a malfunction and is now somewhere adrift in the Ether.
Click to expand...


  But you ARE spammers.  I pointed out in my thread what makes you spammers.  Do you disagree with anything my thread said?


----------



## MaryL

I stampede said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Spam , Hilary and Trump. All are stale, salty and are unpalatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not off to the best of starts are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would have preferred it if I started out by telling lies.  But i don't do that.  Or maybe you would have preferred it if I talked about things that don't matter.  But if I was forced to do that, I wouldn't even bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have just posted your stuff without calling everyone Spammers. We don't have that many Spammers, except that MegaBot one, but it's not posted for days and days, it must have had a malfunction and is now somewhere adrift in the Ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE spammers.  I pointed out in my thread what makes you spammers.  Do you disagree with anything my thread said?
Click to expand...

You have a deep dark hidden point I am missing? Perhaps we differ on the meaning of spam.


----------



## stampede

Ringel05 said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another addition to the psychward.
> 
> When was the last time you washed your socks.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something in my introduction thread that you disagree with?  Or am I just like a new frisbee to a dog to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another addition to the online insane asylum called the USMB........  Looks like you'll fit right in.  Hope you brought your own straight jacket.
Click to expand...


  I doubt it.  Do you know what the insane do to the sane at forums?  They ban them.  Their insanity is like a cult.  Out in the world, there are people who have to kidnap cultists to de-brainwash them from their cult.  What do you think a cult member who has their finger hovering above the "ban" button is going to do.  Allow themselves to be kidnapped?  Or press that button.


----------



## Ringel05

stampede said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, another addition to the psychward.
> 
> When was the last time you washed your socks.........?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say something in my introduction thread that you disagree with?  Or am I just like a new frisbee to a dog to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just another addition to the online insane asylum called the USMB........  Looks like you'll fit right in.  Hope you brought your own straight jacket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  Do you know what the insane do to the sane at forums?  They ban them.  Their insanity is like a cult.  Out in the world, there are people who have to kidnap people to de-brainwash them from their cult.  What do you think a cult member who has their finger hovering above the "ban" button is going to do.  Allow themselves to be kidnapped?  Or press that button.
Click to expand...

Yup, you qualify......  Fifth padded room on the left is yours.


----------



## TNHarley

Let me guess stampede, you are a friend of cult smasher from another forum?


----------



## stampede

TNHarley said:


> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why vote at all?  Jill Stein as a outside ghost of a choice. Its becoming self obvious that we need to reform the election system. Money shouldn't  be the major determine factor of  candidacy. We all know that, so why is it the case?
> 
> 
> 
> _The system is broken as of right now, Jill Stein is not the person to fix it, and even if she did fix it, she'd proceed to break the economy, and the government structure as a whole if allowed. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, and the other candidates are MUCH better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my reading of the American Presidential Election candidates, the best candidate is Gary Johnson, but he's not got a snowball's chance of winning the election.
> 
> America is going to get either The Donald or Hillary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's hope it is Trump.  And he flops again and deports all the illegals.  Then maybe we can get universal health care like the rest of the civilized world.  Instead of having such a thing be even more of a draw to overpopulating third world lowlife illegals who hate gringos.  Though another draw will be the amnesty Hillary is planning on handing out to millions of them.  Which will make universal health care even less likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at the spammer defending his position on trump
Click to expand...


  I didn't say I wasn't a spammer.  I just don't do anything any different from the rest of you.  Also, Trump is small potatoes.  Republican and democrat are just two sides of the same coin.  If I tried to defend the positions that I really wanted to defend, the positions that are at the root of all other problems, I would surely get banned.  Why?  Because being a highschool dropout, I could defend them to a degree far beyond anything any of you could think up to try and refute my positions.


----------



## stampede

MaryL said:


> I stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget greasy.  But I would vote for Trump before "globalization, give another amnesty" Hillary.
> Does that mean you disagree with something in my introduction thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well calling the majority of the people at this forum Spammers, you didn't go to charm school did you darling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you would have preferred it if I started out by telling lies.  But i don't do that.  Or maybe you would have preferred it if I talked about things that don't matter.  But if I was forced to do that, I wouldn't even bother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could have just posted your stuff without calling everyone Spammers. We don't have that many Spammers, except that MegaBot one, but it's not posted for days and days, it must have had a malfunction and is now somewhere adrift in the Ether.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you ARE spammers.  I pointed out in my thread what makes you spammers.  Do you disagree with anything my thread said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a deep dark hidden point I am missing? Perhaps we differ on the meaning of spam.
Click to expand...


  I couldn't make my point any clearer than I did in my thread.


----------



## stampede

Pumpkin Row said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Who would you vote for, then?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you support trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm more curious as to why anyone would support the Green Party, at all, ever. You'd have to get pretty high first._
Click to expand...


  Why green?  Because if you are young enough to live past the next 50 years, don't make any plans.  Because you'll be DEAD!  It could happen in about 20 years.  I was watching a TV show about the global meltdown.  It was hosted by Bill Nye, the science guy.  He was talking to a college professor who had been studying the problem for at least the last 15 years.  The professor quit his tenured professorship to prepare for doomsday.  Which he figured was going to happen in about 20 years.  But I figure that in 50 years at the outside, most of the life on earth will be extinct.

  Shall I serve up a little spam with that?  I know for the mods, telling the truth is unforgivable.  But here I go!  The earth can't handle the number of people it already has.  There are food wars going on.  The basis for most of the conflict going on around the world has its roots in the lack of food.  Every day about 21,000 people starve to death.  Every single day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  But the population of White people isn't rising.  In some places, it may even be going down a little.  Despite what the mods may like, you can't solve that problem without being "racist."  Destroying White people isn't the answer.


----------



## SAYIT

stampede said:


> ...If you support either Trump or Hillary and defend that position, you are a spammer.        If you either support or deny human caused global warming and defend that position, you are a spammer.  But I guess that the only way to get away with "spamming" is to avoid talking about the root cause of any problem.  But I will do so.  And cause.



Sooo, anyone who takes a position and has the temerity to defend it is a spammer? 



stampede said:


> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.



You can write in Hitler if it makes you feel better. Do you really find Trump to be a suitable replacement for your Fuehrer?



stampede said:


> If I gave you what you seem to be looking for, I would be banned out of hand.  I know because it has happened at other forums.



I'm guessing it has happened here and recently. So what was your previous SN here and how long ago did you get tossed?
BTW, USMB frowns on those who sneak back in and will ban you shortly (and permanently) so go ahead and shoot your hateful load ... you'll soon be gone again anyway.



stampede said:


> I had many reasons {to vote for Trump). Most of which telling you would likely get me banned.



The USMB World wants to know your reasons. 



stampede said:


> Do you know what the insane do to the sane at forums?  They ban them.  Their insanity is like a cult...



Yeah ... and yours is...?



stampede said:


> I didn't say I wasn't a spammer.  I just don't do anything any different from the rest of you... If I tried to defend the positions that I really wanted to defend, the positions that are at the root of all other problems, I would surely get banned.  Why?  Because being a highschool dropout, I could defend then to a degree far beyond anything any of you could think up to try and refute my positions.



Wow! 
So your brilliance is steeped in your failure to get even a high school education? Lemme guess ... you would have finished high school but the local community college was too far to attend without a car and you didn't want to add to global air pollution so why bother getting the diploma. 

Conclusion: What we have here is a recently dumped USMB Nazi retread whose blames everyone but himself for the miserable nature of his pathetic life. Here's the same advice I gave you a few weeks ago ... get out of mommy's basement and get a life! Maybe even kiss a girl! WooHoo!


----------



## Pumpkin Row

stampede said:


> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pumpkin Row said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stampede said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf Hitler.  But he isn't running.  So I will settle for Trump.  If you are ready to hop on the democratic band wagon, look at what another democrat had to say and the results of his actions.
> 
> View attachment 87501 View attachment 87502
> 
> 
> 
> _A newbee mistake, understandable. I am not a Democrat by any stretch of the imagination. I wouldn't support Hillary even if she were the only candidate running. I was only asking if you had someone you preferred over Trump. Who did you support in the primaries?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump is who I supported.  Normally, I just vote the green party ticket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you support trump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _I'm more curious as to why anyone would support the Green Party, at all, ever. You'd have to get pretty high first._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why green?  Because if you are young enough to live past the next 50 years, don't make any plans.  Because you'll be DEAD!  It could happen in about 20 years.  I was watching a TV show about the global meltdown.  It was hosted by Bill Nye, the science guy.  He was talking to a college professor who had been studying the problem for at least the last 15 years.  The professor quit his tenured professorship to prepare for doomsday.  Which he figured was going to happen in about 20 years.  But I figure that in 50 years at the outside, most of the life on earth will be extinct.
> 
> Shall I serve up a little spam with that?  I know for the mods, telling the truth is unforgivable.  But here I go!  The earth can't handle the number of people it already has.  There are food wars going on.  The basis for most of the conflict going on around the world has its roots in the lack of food.  Every day about 21,000 people starve to death.  Every single day, there are about 230,000 more people on the planet than there was the day before.  But the population of White people isn't rising.  In some places, it may even be going down a little.  Despite what the mods may like, you can't solve that problem without being "racist."  Destroying White people isn't the answer.
Click to expand...

_Ohhh, you're one of those. That's adorable._


----------



## saveliberty

You know what Hell is for a brain cell?  Chemical alteration by drugs, alcohol or smoking and finally being forced to do service in a conspiracy theory.  True story.

Oh, and here, have a bagel.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Bye Cultsmasher


----------

